# Player Expectations: Raja Bell



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

One of the new faces in the valley of the sun








2004-2005 Stats
12.3 PPG
3.2 RPG
1.4 APG​
This will of course be affected by whether the Phoenix Heat Wave can woo Michael Finley to Phoenix. So, I'll post two sets of expectations:

With Finley Starting, Raja off the bench:
12.5 PPG
4 RPG
4.1 APG

With Raja as the starter:
15.0 PPG
6.3 RPG
5.0 APG


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't expect Finley to be signed, so Raja will start with

15 points
5 boards
5 assists


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

If he starts. 17, 6 & 6 with a steal and a fraction of a block. Maybe even could be in running for MIP.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

y'all's expectations are waaaaay too high. even if no fins he's splitting time with jjax and now the newest jj - jjones.

11 pts
4 rebs
2 assists
1.5 steals


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I expect around 14 PPG / 5 RPG / 2 APG / 2 SPG.


----------

